# Ate a Burger and I feel sick



## FenderBender (Mar 10, 2006)

I usually never cheat or break from my diet, but we just went out to eat and I said "I want a burger!"

 What was I thinking!!!!  Tasted great going down but boy 3 hours later and I still taste it!!! BURP.

Anyone else have sensative systems like this????   After eating so clean for so long my intestines don't know how to handle it.  Or maybe its all in my head I'm bad and don't deserve that burger!!!  only kidding I,m not that nutty.

Oh well just thought I'd share my pain.  BUUUUUURRRRRP!


----------



## Action-Jackson (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh, I've been there many times. It seems while eating really healthy, after you have something oily and high in fats, you feel really sick.


----------



## section8 (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah I tried the same thing last Saturday and I paid for all night and Sunday.  Too greasy.  I don't think it is just you, I know that if I eat somethign like that I always feel bad for about a day afterwards.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 10, 2006)

I stopped at Mc Donalds yesterday and order 4 double cheeseburgers.





































I did remove the bread from all four before munching down


----------



## nsimmons (Mar 11, 2006)

After eating healthy for a while, i cant touch any of that shit anymore. Even eating semi decent food at a restaurant can make me sick if its a little oily/greasey.


----------



## ANCAM (Mar 11, 2006)

your body isnt used to it thats all...def not a bad thing.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Mar 11, 2006)

why would u eat a burger, if u do just make one a thome, tastes better


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 11, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I did remove the bread from all four before munching down



Pussy.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 11, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> why would u eat a burger, if u do just make one a thome, tastes better



Bullshit. Yeah, I make a greasy, onion loaded, mushroom loaded, smothered with cheese and bacon burger and the last thing I wanna do is make my fat ass clean that shit up....fuuuuuuck you.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 11, 2006)

FenderBender said:
			
		

> I usually never cheat or break from my diet, but we just went out to eat and I said "I want a burger!"
> 
> What was I thinking!!!!  Tasted great going down but boy 3 hours later and I still taste it!!! BURP.
> 
> ...



BTW-the only way to win the battle of the bulge is to cheat once in a while. I did it and lost 50+ lbs in a year. The guilt drove me crazy but I got used to it aftr a while.  Just carry Tums.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 11, 2006)

Action-Jackson said:
			
		

> Oh, I've been there many times. It seems while eating really healthy, after you have something oily and high in fats, you feel really sick.



Hahaha, did you get your name from MAD TV ?


----------



## Action-Jackson (Mar 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hahaha, did you get your name from MAD TV ?


haha, no, I got it from some old school 80s movie. 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094612/


----------

